# MyLink Android Auto call problem



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The problem I'm having is when I was just using BT I could answer calls just fine. With AA now when I answer it mutes the music but I can't hear the caller at all but they can hear me. If I use the cr's menu (between the gauges) and select "use handsfree" the music comes back on and I still can't hear the person. Any ideas?

Other than that I love AA and much prefer Google Maps to the built-in nav system. Also loading a ton of music on an SD and playing from that through AA is great, just need to upgrade the speakers and sub


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm assuming you did, but I'll still ask, did you turn the volume up while on the phone call? I believe there is a separate volume for phone calls.

Can they hear you?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes I turned the volume up and they could hear me. It muted the music but I couldn't hear any caller sound which is pretty strange.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely sounds like a funky bug! Can't say I've had that issue before with AA on my Volt. Did you try a different phone (if possible)?


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

Things to try: Reboot your phone? Delete and reload Android Auto on your phone. Not sure if you have a data plan on your car? If not join the cr to your house WiFi, etc and do a manual update on the software. There have been a couple revisions, might be an early version bug? There also seems to be a 15-20 point difference in volume levels from what I think is reasonable for radio listening and what I turn it up to for phone calls.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

JPinSTL said:


> Things to try: Reboot your phone? Delete and reload Android Auto on your phone. Not sure if you have a data plan on your car? If not join the cr to your house WiFi, etc and do a manual update on the software. There have been a couple revisions, might be an early version bug? There also seems to be a 15-20 point difference in volume levels from what I think is reasonable for radio listening and what I turn it up to for phone calls.


I've rebooted my phone (it's set to do that weekly anyways). I don't have a data plan on the car but I did have it connected to my home's wifi. How do I check for app updates on the car?

I'm going to play with it this weekend, I'll have my wife call me and mess around with it and see what happens. I may just go back to using regular bluetooth instead of AA though. The only reason I wanted to use AA was to use Google maps on the car's screen but even them I don't use that frequently.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

i don't recall the exact procedure through the menus, but it was pretty easy to find just messing around under settings in the radio. I just connected the WiFi to my home internet. Then went through the menus for a software update.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Any chance you have an android watch? The bluetooth hand off for calls on them is notoriously bad, and may be interfering.

A quick fix for your problem that always works for me: from AA screen in my car I switch the call to speakerphone, wait a few seconds, and then switch it back to BT mode. This usually fixes the no sound issue, and I am able to hear the caller again.

Another thing to check, make sure it is properly connecting via BT. With past radios, the phone and car can get out of sync. My cruze has been good about that though.. AA doesn't use bluetooth for maps or music, but does for calls.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

AA automatically turns my bluetooth on. And it's set to NOT use bluetooth. 

On another note. There's supposed to be it's first update in it's history rolling out anytime now.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Both my 7" myLink units in my 2018s do not function correctly, intermittently, with my phones and Bluetooth. It is pretty frustrating. The dealer did update one of them, and it made the problem different, but it's still there. I don't have the problem with the many rental cars when I use Android Auto, and it's not a problem on the larger screen unit in my wife's 2017, so its a problem with the 7" unit. That is the crazy bright screen with reverse camera, and it at times sticks at full bright at night.. this unit has some issues, and it appears GM is not very proactive about fixing it. I've had all kinds of glitches with the 7" display unit, even system crash where it would not come on at all, it seems it's more than a software issue.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

mumbogray said:


> Any chance you have an android watch? The bluetooth hand off for calls on them is notoriously bad, and may be interfering.
> 
> A quick fix for your problem that always works for me: from AA screen in my car I switch the call to speakerphone, wait a few seconds, and then switch it back to BT mode. This usually fixes the no sound issue, and I am able to hear the caller again.
> 
> Another thing to check, make sure it is properly connecting via BT. With past radios, the phone and car can get out of sync. My cruze has been good about that though.. AA doesn't use bluetooth for maps or music, but does for calls.


No watch here. Also the problem has gone away and it's been working fine ever since. Only rando problem I'll have is they screen int eh car will just turn black instead of loading the AA screen. A quick unplug/replug and it's fixed


----------

